# Tired of flashing...need solid ROM



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright so to be honest I'm sort of getting tired of Android itself and the whole rooted aspect...and I have been a flash-a-holic for over 2 years now. I am simply tired of flashing new stuff all.the time and dealing with bugs after having the ROM installed for a while. I prefer AOSP but I am definitely willing to give Sense a try. I do like minimalism and I am currently running Viscious ICS MIUI and so far its been great but I have terrible battery life with it. I really just want a ROM that looks great stock and is very solid with everything working, but is also updated frequently and actively developed. Any suggestions? (I thought about going back to stock, but figured that would be pointless)


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 for aosp or Sky Raider for sense.

Should be end of thread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

What's wrong with CM7? I've had like no problems running it. But it's been awhile since I was on my Tbolt. Switched to my HTC Incredible for ICS. :3


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Liquid 3.2 for aosp or Sky Raider for sense.
> 
> Should be end of thread.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+ 10000000000000000

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## uzzo (Nov 15, 2011)

latest gingeritis with jdk kernel gets good battery life and no bugs


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Shifts3ns3 is very solid and smooth. The battery life improved a good 30-40% for me. I haven't needed to change ROMs since I started with ShiftS3ns3 series.

I put the Sky Raider rom on my friend's incredible and it was also very solid, so I have to imagine the same will be true on the Thunderbolt.


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

Shifts3ns3 is very solid and smooth. The battery life improved a good 30-40% for me. I haven't needed to change ROMs since I started with ShiftS3ns3 series.

I have to agree very smooth stable ROM .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys...what would you say as far as sense...infected or skyraider?


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't speak for Skyraider, I've used (and still use) Eternity Infected ROM. Currently running the nightly #186. It's snappy but like other Sense ROM's, in general, when it bugs down it bogs down. It has an incredible camera, integrated Beats audio, and it's not plagued by the GPS/location and audio quirks that AOSP ROM's have.

That being said, I just flashed back to CM7 mainly because it has an overall smoother "feel" and I'm just used to the AOSP experience coming from an OG Droid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

For sense Skyraider Zeus has been literally flawless for me, if u like a sense rom with alot of user tweakability Zeus for sure, AOSP, Any & all of Liquids builds cant be beat...the only AOSP roms I run.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Liquid 3.2 for aosp or Sky Raider for sense.
> 
> Should be end of thread.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Agreed 100%. Although I can't speak personally for Infected.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Infected is not solid. It comes in waves, some builds are very stable, some are so bad they wont even boot. If you want a solid rom I'd suggest just using stock 605.9 deodexed/debloated. I'd tell you to run liquid nonsense but there are a lot of dead links in it and a few missing features, that said it is SO FASTZ. Liquid gingersense is verrry stable IMO aswell

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Infected is not solid. It comes in waves, some builds are very stable, some are so bad they wont even boot. If you want a solid rom I'd suggest just using stock 605.9 deodexed/debloated. I'd tell you to run liquid nonsense but there are a lot of dead links in it and a few missing features, that said it is SO FASTZ. Liquid gingersense is verrry stable IMO aswell
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Agreed!.. Using liquid nonsense.. Holy cow.. Fast, Facebook pics linked to contacts are blurry at caller id screen, battery life is average

Sent from my bolt


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

There's only two options in my opinion. Skyraider or gingeritis 3D


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 AOSP, I've been running it since it was released, and I've had no issues or bugs
This was the rom that stopped me from constantly flashing different roms, it's the perfect one imho.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

SkyRaider Zeus

Sent from my 4G Pocket Rocket


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> Liquid 3.2 AOSP, I've been running it since it was released, and I've had no issues or bugs
> This was the rom that stopped me from constantly flashing different roms, it's the perfect one imho.


Same story for me.

Sent from my Android


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Stock rooted!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcox28 (Nov 16, 2011)

BAMF Soab 1.04 = FLAWLESS!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> Same story for me.
> 
> Sent from my Android


Me too. 3.0 then 3.1 now 3.2 for quite some time. lean and mean


----------



## slimc84 (Nov 6, 2011)

been running eternity since v86 and absolutely love it...bogs down sometimes but very rarely and it usually updated frequently..battery life has been great with stock kernel and the darkhorse theme is amazing...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tried SkyRaider and its now my favorite ROM (I still love Liquid AOSP too). You can't even tell its a sense ROM and I like that its not missing anything and the GPS and Navi work flawlessly


----------



## backwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

Gingerbreaton or skyraider for stability and battery life. At that point, it's preference. Gingerbreaton is my fav. In fact, I worked for a while to develop a better basic sense ROM, but it wasn't any better then that one.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Skyraider Zeus V1.3 Gave me the best sense experience. It actually made me love sense again. It was the only sense rom I felt I didn't have to overclock. I get about 2200 Quadrant scores (if anyone cares). It is a clean, bloat-free sense. The way it was meant to me. The 3.0 lock-screen is a nice touch. Zero Bugs.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Tried SkyRaider and its now my favorite ROM (I still love Liquid AOSP too). You can't even tell its a sense ROM and I like that its not missing anything and the GPS and Navi work flawlessly


You have to try Gingeritis too. As those are the best two roms out. And the new runnymik is really good also.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I've used CM7 (slayher's build) since the beginning of October. I've tried ProTekk's release but it always seemed a little more buggy to me. Aside from the delay in updates, this ROM has been solid since I flashed it. I've noticed a few glitches here and there with speakerphone randomly muting me and reboots when tethering for over an hour, not really anything to get me to switch to a different ROM yet.


----------



## hallsie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am running Zeus right now and i like it better than most. I also have a cmd7 setup which i like also but it's no sense. Had no issues with any of the liquids, Zeus just allowed some tweaking I really liked in a format is understood and have found zero bugs so far with my heavy usage. br />Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

I have tried other roms but always end up going back to Shifts3Ns3 V2.1.1 very fast and solid no complaints with this rom at all.


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

Used to flash new roms about twice a week, but I've been running Skyraider for about a month now with no problems.
Not much new stuff has caught my eye enough to want to flash again


----------



## xnosha (Nov 29, 2011)

Skyraider or Gingertitis Most stable and great battery life!


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

Eternity for sense (3.5 or somthin). I get like 1900+ benchmarks and my battery always lasts at least 10 hours. and cm7 for aosp. now this should answer the question more than sufficiently.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't believe nobody mentioned bamf forever.


----------



## xnosha (Nov 29, 2011)

Best Kernel for Sense & AOSP Roms?


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

thundershed


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

bL33d said:


> thundershed


+elventy billions, thundershed all the way


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 for aosp running Imo's Lean kernel with smartassv2. I've been trying some sense ROMs and even went back to CM7 - Protekk's but I keep on coming back to team liquid. I do the Rezound battery. I've had it to where I've went 7.5 hours and was still at 82 percent.


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

if your tired of flashing/rooting, just go back to stock then, stable and works.


----------

